
Inside the World's Only Watch Design University - wallflower
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/inside-the-worlds-only-watch-design-university
======
madengr
I’d like to see a dual 24 hour movement, for local and GMT time. I have a
Glyceine Airman, but it has only a single 24 hour hand. They made one at one
time, and they are pretty rare.

------
castle-bravo
Can anyone recommend books on designing watch movements?

I'd like to build some scale models in acrylic/MDF using my university's laser
cutter, working up to CAD for a MEMS mechanical movement. An art project.

------
reacweb
For all the people who have difficulties to see needles and who do not like
(or support) plastic wristband, there is almost no offer. I would love a
wood/leather thin watch with 4 big digits on an e-ink screen.

~~~
castle-bravo
Thanks for the project idea!

